# Pregunta sobre Tesis



## luis_enrique_ss (Mar 18, 2006)

Saludos! De antemano mil disculpa si causo alguna molestia, pero necesito hacerles una consulta a usteds los expertos.

Soy estudiante de Ing en Teleco. y estoy realizando mi tesis que consite en una estación meteorologica, no he comenzado aun estoy recopilando información, la cuestión es que necesito que todos los datos sensados y almacenados se transmitan o envien a un servidor,  independiente del modulo que controla las variables climatologicas como son humedad temperaturas presión atmosferica etc. En resumen en diagramas de bloques seria

1. Sensores de Variables climatologicas
2. Microcontrolador, >>>pretendo utilizar un 18f4550
3. interfaz hacia moden GPRS >> Existe esta Interfaz o no?
4. Moden GPRS
5. Servidor

El moden GPRS envia datos a traves de la red celular GSM, su interfaz normal con el pc es via serie, pero en mi proyecto no se puede utilizar un computador adicional para almacenar los datos sensados  y transmitirlos a traves del modem GPRS. Mo pregunta es si es: EXISTE UNA INTERFAZ COMERCIAL O SE PODRIA DESARROLLAR UN SISTEMA QUE CONECTE UN MICROCONTROLADOR A INTERNET O A UN MODEN SIN NECESIDAD DE UN COMPUTADOR?

 En el mercado existe el modulo Site Player me podrian explicar su funcionamiento y en que casos se utiliza?

Muchas Gracias a todas sus respuestas!
Continuen con el foro!


----------



## tzeeth (Mar 20, 2006)

De eso no entiendo demasiado, pero por si te sirve de algo pasate por aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/conexion-modem-pic-999/ que hablan sobre la pic y el modem. 
Saludos!


----------



## laura_b (Jul 15, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Busco un tema para mi tesis de grado en electronica, agradesco al que me pueda ayudar.


Gracias


----------



## maunix (Jul 15, 2006)

laura_b dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> Busco un tema para mi tesis de grado en electronica, agradesco al que me pueda ayudar.
> Gracias



Laura, ¿a qué te refieres con tesis de grado?   Te hago la pregunta porque aquí no usamos esa palabra y no se si te refieres al trabajo final para terminar tu carrera universitaria de ingeniería o algún trabajo para terminar tu secundario.

Además debieras por lo menos citar algunos puntos de interes.  Si quieres enfocarte en microcontroladores, en algún automatismo con PLC, etc.

Saludos


----------



## laura_b (Jul 16, 2006)

Hola magio agradesco tu respuesta,  lo que necesito es un trabajo final de carrera y me gustaria trabajar con pic. si tienes alguna idea o sugerencia te agradeceria infinitamente

gracias.


----------



## maunix (Jul 17, 2006)

laura_b dijo:
			
		

> Hola magio agradesco tu respuesta,  lo que necesito es un trabajo final de carrera y me gustaria trabajar con pic. si tienes alguna idea o sugerencia te agradeceria infinitamente
> 
> gracias.



Laura, es que vayamos por partes.

Hacer un proyecto final con microcontroladores es algo muy genérico.

Podrias hacer por ejemplo, una adquisición de datos con los conversores A/D (temperatura, presión, humedad, etc) y transmitirlos a una PC.  La pc mostraría los datos recogidos por el pic.

Yendo a algo más complejo, en la comunicación en vez de ser por RS232 podría ser por un modem GPRS pero para esto... realmente hace falta mucho conocimiento y yo lo descartaría en primera instancia.

También podrías hacer algún software que controle un proceso con un PID, que permita controlar por ejemplo la velocidad de giro de un motor de corriente continua en función de la posición de un potenciómetro.

Como ves, las posibilidades son muchas.

Si quieres me puedes mandar un Mensaje Privado, con tu msn, y asi te puedo tirar más ideas, de forma mas fluida.

Saludos


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 17, 2006)

Luis Enrique, me llama la atención que aun no tienes definidas muchas características de tu sistema, como los sensores, interfaces, etc y ya hayas decidido que microcontrolador emplear. A menos que sea por una cuestión no técnica, el micro es lo último que se elige.


----------



## maunix (Jul 17, 2006)

luis_enrique_ss dijo:
			
		

> Mo pregunta es si es: EXISTE UNA INTERFAZ COMERCIAL O SE PODRIA DESARROLLAR UN SISTEMA QUE CONECTE UN MICROCONTROLADOR A INTERNET O A UN MODEN SIN NECESIDAD DE UN COMPUTADOR?



Enrique, sí que puedes conectarte a internet con un modem GPRS.   De hecho los celulares se conectan a internet por medio de GPRS y no tienen una pc.

El tema no es trivial y debes conocer de unas cuantas cosas antes.

La 'forma' de conectarte depende de tu proveedor de servicio celular y del modem que elijas.

La interfaz entre el modem y el exterior en GPRS no es estandar.  Cada fabricante adopta la que le parece.

Es por ello que debes tenerlo muy en cuenta.

Si preguntas más en específico te podré seguir echando una mano, si es que sé la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## maunix (Jul 17, 2006)

Ehecatl dijo:
			
		

> Luis Enrique, me llama la atención que aun no tienes definidas muchas características de tu sistema, como los sensores, interfaces, etc y ya hayas decidido que microcontrolador emplear. A menos que sea por una cuestión no técnica, el micro es lo último que se elige.



Coincido que uno debe plantear muchas cosas antes de definir el microcontrolador (si es que un microcontrolador se ajusta al proyecto), aunque en defensa de nuestro amigo, ,el dijo que "pretende" usar un PIC18F4550, no que lo usaría efectivamente.

De hecho está interesado más que nada en saber si se puede hacer dicho tipo de conexión con un pic en vez de con una pc.

Saludos


----------



## Willington (Jul 18, 2006)

buenas ...

aca en Bogota hicieron proyeto que sensa la actividad de los puntes vehiculares
y los envia a un servidor central.

basicamente es la información de un ascelerometro. en ese tiempo no habia
GPRS entoces lo que hiceron (creo)  fue usar un telefono y un modem indepediente
el modem veia al celular como una linea telefonica y desde el micro controlaban el modem con comandos AT por puerto RS-232, el micro
solo hacia una secunecia ATZ, ATDT 01234567, eperaba CARRIER DETECT
luego de eso, el servidor era (creo) una terminal linux (TTY), luego el micro hacia
login y pass, y finalmente daba un comando Echo datos > archivodatos.txt

eso es a grandes rasgos ....., no me acuerdo si fuen en la universidad nacional que lo hicieron, lo que si se esque el sistema esta funcionado y el IDU (entidad del estado) lo esta haciendo, ahora que recuerdo lo hizo el DPTO de fisica..


saludos


----------



## alcidesramos (Abr 9, 2010)

Con siteplayer es facil hacer el servidor web y lo comunica con el micro  via uart, serialmente.

y puedes monitorear las variables via web.


con un sisrtema GPRS tambien te comunicas viar uart te recomiendo este modulo
http://www.mikroe.com/en/tools/gsm/easygsm-gprs-gm862-gps/

el manejo GPRS es un pock mas complicado hacer el servidor web, es mejor con siteplayer.


----------



## silcerino (Dic 3, 2010)

He utilizado el servidor web Siteplayer para controlar un invernadero mediante página web y realmente es un muy buen aparato. No se necesita ordenador en el lugar indicado, tan solo conexión eléctrica y cable conectado a internet. 

A través del siteplayer puedes conocer variables y además, puedes activar controladores desde la página web. En el caso del invernadero, puedes leer las variables de temperatura y humedad, y puedes activar sistemas de riego, ventilaciónes, etc.. 

Me resultó bastante atractivo el hacerlo, además de sorprener  por el pequeño tamaño del siteplayer. Poco más grandes que los chips habituales.


----------



## sydjoe (Jun 30, 2012)

maunix dijo:


> Laura, es que vayamos por partes.
> 
> Hacer un proyecto final con microcontroladores es algo muy genérico.
> 
> ...


 
buenas noches, soy estudiante universitario, si dios quiere proximamente sere tsu "TECNICO SUPERIOR UNIVERSITARIO" en electricidad mencion telecomunicaciones, claro eso si consigo tema de trabajo de grado final o "tesis". bueno estuve buscando por el foro y me gusto mucho este titulo: Construir, Diseñar e implementar un sistema electrónico para el parqueadero de la universidad (donde estudio); básicamente se tratará de controlar el ingreso y salida de los vehículos a dicho parqueadero, asignación del puesto, el sistema además constará de sensores de precisión y proximidad para indicar cuantos puestos están ocupados y cuantos están disponibles.
El vehículo entrará al parqueadero con un número de puesto asigando por el software, una vez “parqueado” el vehículo activará el sensor de proximidad que encenderá un led ubicado a unos 2,5m de altura aproximadamente a nivel del suelo, si el color del led es verde será que está disponible y rojo ocupado, el circuito también sensará y mandará una senal indicando que ese peusto se ha quedado habilitado y no se podrá ocupar.
Y quisiera que me dijeran si me lo recomiendan o si se le puede agregar algo mas, me gusto POR qUE ademas de que en mi pais no contamos con ningun estacionamiento que tenga este tipo de servicio, (solo el ticket de entrada al estacionamiento que posteriormente se entrega en una taquilla para pagar las horas que duraste por el uso del estacionamiento) ya que podria anexarce en el ticket el puesto de estacionamiento que este disponible y asi no durar tres horas por todo el estacionamiento del centro comercial o cualquier otro establecimiento buscando un puesto.
espero me puedan ayudar, DE ANTE MANO GRACIAS...


----------

